

How rapid should a rapid prototype be for a startup? - codecool

I have read at many places that you should rapidly prototype to know feasibility of idea. What is an acceptable time taken for creating a prototype? Is a prototype different from a web application launching in private beta?
======
grabeh
I don't think there's any such thing as an acceptable amount of time to create
a prototype. The amount of passion you have for the idea and the other parts
of your life that take your time will feed into how long it will take to
create a prototype.

I would say a prototype and a private beta can be synonymous but it is more
likely that a prototype would develop into something more substantial which
you would then look to publicise and get more feedback from with a private
beta.

A prototype is more likely to be along the lines of something you would show
to relevant folk on a narrower basis than a private beta, to gauge whether
they would be interested in the product.

~~~
codecool
That's what I thought. Prototype is something which gives us the idea about
usability by showing to relevant folk.

------
debacle
You should have a broken, buggy POC in 2-5 days, something that you can
actually log into in 2-6 weeks, and something someone would actually pay for
in 4-6 months.

